
The Next Big Thing – How Axis Sells $170k of smart blinds / month - mccaly
https://blog.kickpay.com/2019/08/12/ep2-the-next-big-thing-how-axis-sells-170k-of-smart-blinds-month/
======
heyoni
Seems expensive...I wonder if there are DIY projects out there for it.

